# Wild and raspy looking for a new home



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay folks.....how 'bout this one?
Figured Cocobolo, African Blackwood and an aluminum ring. The call is tenon fitted, wild and raspy!
























$28 to your door anywhere in the US and I'll pay the postage.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking call !! I like the black and the band.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. This call is sold.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

EXTREMELY nice call Weasel,
Mark


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

NICE CALL nice combo


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Someone scored. That is a beautiful call.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yes I did.....great addition to the collection.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I had a feeling it was you Mike. LOL Great looking call weasel !!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, folks and thank you Mike for giving it a home.


----------

